# Fifth Gear problems



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all

Does anybody know where I can buy the fifth gear kit for the Peugeot Boxer gearbox either on-line or by mail order?

Patman


----------



## billandjan3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try Derek at delphin designs Dorset.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks.
I had thought they only did the Talbot Express type.

Patman


----------

